# PR Benefits and Rights



## santnair (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi,

I am arriving in Sydney soon on PR visa, a question which came to my mind recently is:
What are the benefits for a PR from government. How a PR differs from citizen on basis of rights, benefits and taxation?

Thanks


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

The rights of PR in Australia differ from that of a Citizen as once you have citizenship that brings with it other responsibilities and rights, ie.
. Australian passport
. eligibility/responsibility to vote
. subject to doing jury duty

But working and taxation does not alter.
There is a two year waiting period for most social security payments though assistance in some areas is still available.

The above just scratches the surface and best to have a look at *Living In Australia*, there being a heap of links and a lot of info, some state specific and then *Citizenship* , the green and orange panels on Department of Immigration & Citizenship home page.


----------



## thejumpingkoala (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey santnair,
I recently got my PR and wondered of the exact same thing. So I started to dig up information from various sources and compiled them into a short summary here:
Benefits of Being an Australian Permanent Resident - THE JUMPING KOALA


----------



## lecongqui (Jun 22, 2011)

thejumpingkoala said:


> Hey santnair,
> I recently got my PR and wondered of the exact same thing. So I started to dig up information from various sources and compiled them into a short summary here:
> Benefits of Being an Australian Permanent Resident - THE JUMPING KOALA


Thanks for your very useful information.


----------



## thejumpingkoala (Nov 1, 2011)

lecongqui said:


> Thanks for your very useful information.


You're most welcome


----------



## Sat23 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Regarding PR to Australia*



santnair said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am arriving in Sydney soon on PR visa, a question which came to my mind recently is:
> What are the benefits for a PR from government. How a PR differs from citizen on basis of rights, benefits and taxation?
> ...


Hi Santhosh,
I have just initiated the PR application through my consultant.
I wanna know about some criteria for eligibility and the assessment process you experienced. Please let me know your e-mail id or contact number.
My e-mail id is sat dot ultim8 at gmail 
Contact number: +91-9036473482

Thanks,
Satheesh


----------



## TechBangalore (Feb 28, 2010)

*Regarding PR*

I got mine recently. Write to my mail id [email protected] with your queries, I can explain.



Sat23 said:


> Hi Santhosh,
> I have just initiated the PR application through my consultant.
> I wanna know about some criteria for eligibility and the assessment process you experienced. Please let me know your e-mail id or contact number.
> My e-mail id is sat dot ultim8 at gmail
> ...


----------

